

How Facebook uses your data - spking
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/internet/How-Facebook-uses-your-data/articleshow/11775188.cms

======
subiet
You can summarize the whole article without loosing much information as
following "Facebook uses what you post on your or others wall to deliver
targeted adverts", there are no details and like.

------
adrianp
It's funny that they want you to log in via Facebook.

